# Auger Problem?



## raminator157 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 30 inch craftsman professional series 247.88830. A couple weeks ago I hit the end of the sidewalk and I started to hear a scrapping noise on and off. I didn’t see anything rubbing. Now today I inspected the snowblower and didn’t see anything wrong. Went I started to snow blow, mind you it was very light snow. Maybe 2 inches , it started to snow snow than wouldnt anymore. I could see the auger blades start to turn very slowly than speed up, than not turn at all. While blowing the snow I would sometimes hear the scrapping noise. I am at a loss of what to look for. I’ve read gear box, loose auger belt?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The fact that you hit something which started the scraping sound on and off, would imply that something got bent, such as the auger or bucket maybe got bent, and thus hitting in its rotation?

Really could be anything, as I would not know how hard, where hit, etc ....


----------



## raminator157 (Jan 12, 2020)

Was the bottom of the surround that hit. It’s so weird, auger will spin than gradually slows down. And the noise doesn’t happen all the time. Maybe I just need to adjust the feet, as it is currently sitting all the way down. Maybe the hit might have caused an issue with the belt. The belt has never been changed and it’s about 10 years old I believe. 




Oneacer said:


> The fact that you hit something which started the scraping sound on and off, would imply that something got bent, such as the auger or bucket maybe got bent, and thus hitting in its rotation?
> 
> Really could be anything, as I would not know how hard, where hit, etc ....


----------



## raminator157 (Jan 12, 2020)

Think I found the issue. That auger belt looks really loose to me.


----------

